# Spindrift Teardrop Nav Dome



## jbeatles62 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hello There,

I am looking to buy an aftermarket teardrop shaped navigation dome, for the polar lights Spindrift model kit.. Would anyone have one to sell?

Thanks


----------



## Professor Gizmo (Apr 23, 2009)

Try: 
http://www.needfulthings.net/jai/catalog/index.php?cPath=44_24

He's temporarily out of stock but, this is will do the job.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Yea, I got one of the last ones from gil @ justanillusion (needfulthings.com) from his latest run. It is an excellent, super clear dome that needs a little trimming. Very nice and I paid a reasonable price. I also got an awesome lighting kit from him for the Spindrift and I bought two "accurization" kits from Culttvman. It helps to accurize the cabin chairs and the cockpit areas. I also got a more accurate "fusion core" back wall for the Spindrift that's lightable. Not too much money to make the Spindrift as good as it can be (unless Moebius makes a big one!) OOPS! dead horse alert! 

Oh, not to be forgotten-I got the incredible TSDS decal sheets from Henry!!

:beatdeadhorse:

:wave:


----------



## jbeatles62 (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks,

I have the decal sheets, and i am in touch with Gill, so he will let me know when he makes some more.

Thanks Again!


----------

